# APR Motorsport is Hiring! – One Lead Technician and Two Full Time Technicians!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR Motorsport is Hiring! – One Lead Technician and Two Full Time Technicians!



APR Motorsport is seeking two full time Technicians and one Lead Technician to relocate to the Auburn/Opelika Alabama area immediately. 

All positions require long hours in team-oriented environments and include lots of travel. It’s an experience of a lifetime working in one of the best racing facilities in the USA.

Technician candidates must have an excellent knowledge of the 2.0 TSI engine and all Volkswagen MK6 Chassis. Motorsport experience is a plus but not necessarily required. The position is near entry level and pays appropriately. 

The Lead Technician candidate must have an excellent knowledge of VAG TSI and FSI Direct Injection Engines as well as experience managing two to four technicians. Experience in drivability diagnosis, extensive VAG-COM fault code diagnosis, and data-logging experience is required. The Lead Technician will be responsible for working with the APR Motorsport Grand-AM Continental Tire Sports Car Challenge program manager to build and adhere to daily, weekly and monthly goals. Communication skills are critical for this position. 

Please send a cover letters and resumes Jeff Mishtawy, [email protected]. 

Thank you!


----------

